# Did you go out today?



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

To get a haircut?
To queue at Primark?
To drink a pint in the freezing cold?
To finally choose your own fruit or veg, rather than have a picker/packer give you the rubbish the store want to get rid of?
To join the throngs
or
fight the masses 

I find I'm actually scared, after best part of a year shielding, 
With trips out only to hospital
and back
To be surrounded by people again 
How stupid is that, 
I'm nearly 60, 
I'm no shy retiring violet, 
I'm not quite the firebrand I was, but 
I've still got enough 'sass' to stand my ground and get my point across
I've lived in this market town, for 44 years, 
it's so small you can walk the length 
and
then the breadth,
in less than 2 hours
I know all its nooks and crannies, 
I either went to school with
or
taught many of the people who live here (no one moves too far away)
But 
Still,
I'm scared someone, in their joy of 'release' will undo that, which I have spent a year protecting 

So 
Did you go out today?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Only to Knepp at 5.45am this morning. Saw no one


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Went to the doctors surgery this morning and actually saw a doctor.
I’ve got a sort of weird inflamed patch at the bottom part of the surgery scar. It has been pink for about two weeks and about the size of a pound coin, but over the weekend it appeared to change and there is a darker bruise like bit and the skin is slightly raised like a blister and a little warmer then surrounding skin. Phoned up and they said to come in and see the nurse, I think due to my history they wanted to see what’s going on. The nurse was flummoxed so went and found a doctor who came had a look. It was decided that it’s more likely to be a ruptured blood vessel, I’ve no recollection of banging my leg there but as I’m numb anything could have happened. It was felt that if there is any infection my body was handling it at the moment so reluctant to give antibiotics. So it’s a wait and see what happens, any changes to get in touch again and send photo. I’m seeing the oncologist next week so if still there they can have a look.

Sorry seem to have waffled, so yes did go out, but only there. Don’t want to go to shops with all the crowds. Might go to a garden centre later on this week as I expect the crowds that have been there will now be in town.
Have plans to go to our village pub with our friends next week when it’s due to be warmer.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Went for a nice dog walk but then that’s no different from any other day. 

This easing of the latest lockdown has no impact for me tbh.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

I went to work, same as I have had to all the way through this (apart from 3 weeks furlough March 2020)


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

stuaz said:


> Went for a nice dog walk but then that's no different from any other day.
> 
> This easing of the latest lockdown has no impact for me tbh.


OH just got back from evening poo walk around the streets and bumped into a drunk person............haven't seem many of them for a while


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Yep.

With a friend for lunch outside (in some warm sunshine, luckily) at a tea room on my “regulars” list. It was nice to be welcomed back by the waitresses and also to see the business had survived the hiatus.

It was good to be able to sit and relax for a meal presented on a plate for a change, rather than eating out of a paper bag and getting covered in crumbs! 

Then into Lidl and into town to Primark (no queuing to get in or, unusually, at the tills).

Nowhere actually seemed too busy tbh.

I wear my mask everywhere in public (not just indoors), exercise social distancing too and sanitise my hands constantly.

Although OH has been on the shielding list he’s had quite a few hospital visits and stays and we’ve been walking late at night throughout, and I’ve been walking with a friend a couple of times a week .... latterly I’ve ventured briefly into the supermarket a few times, so we haven’t felt completely cut off.

I can imagine if someone’s been shielding fully for the duration, it’s bound to have an affect on their confidence tbh.

Just take little steps, and whilst we can’t control what others do, we can continue to limit our exposure with masks, SD and hygiene.

I shall be for the foreseeable future tbh.

We’re both counting the days until our second dose


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Apart from walking the dogs, nope, been far too busy doing all the admin stuff for my new business, can't put it off any longer.

Interestingly, we walked at a usually busy time in lockdown terms, only saw a couple of other people, so I guess everyone's scuttled off to Primark.



rona said:


> OH just got back from evening poo walk around the streets and bumped into a drunk person............haven't seem many of them for a while


I've seen a fair few throughout lockdown- they seem to get drunk & then decide to ride the train to our village to visit McDonalds


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

No. I’m applying the zone of control to stop myself worrying, I can’t control actions of others but I can control my own. It is busier where I live but we’re in a city with about 6 small backstreet pubs so expected but walking dog took a bit of pavement dodging (not easy with dyspraxia!)

I’ve only had one vaccine so not going out yet. Pretty much staying the same, I want to go on hols in June and celebrate 25th wedding anniversary in September so holding back until then. For me, in my little zone, it doesn’t feel safe but respect that others feel differently.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@MollySmith, totally agree .... people should only do what they feel comfortable with.

No point pushing the envelope and making yourself anxious in the process.

Hopefully, we're on the home straight and the future is bright


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

No apart from my usual dog walks a few select clients (outside and still masked up) I'm keeping my distance until I've had my second vaccine (3 weeks time) and then waiting until people have got over themselves and it's a bit calmer.

Rushing out to "normality" is what got us in trouble last time.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

No....


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Just a normal day for me! Dog walks and see to the horses  I won’t be rushing out anywhere but we weren’t big on going out before all this anyway. 
The roads were sooo much busier today though I noticed a big difference! The retail park near me was packed with cars


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Blackadder said:


> I went to work, same as I have had to all the way through this (apart from 3 weeks furlough March 2020)


I'm the same. I did work from home during the first lockdown but since then I've been going into schools. Thankfully I've only had to self isolate once as most of the time I'm in close contact working 1:1 with children and adults don't have to wear masks in the classroom. I'm classed as a visitor so I'm allowed to.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I walked down to town as usual but it was much busier. There was a long queue of men outside the barber's shop. I had my second vaccine last week but that won't take affect for a few weeks. Everyone was wearing masks so I wasn't concerned.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I’ve worked all through since the first lockdown, but I’ve even changed my shopping habits so that I don’t have to ‘mix’ with people. I really don’t intend to do anything differently now.

Going to wait and see how it all goes. I’ve unfortunately seen too many people, even during lockdown, who either think the rules don’t apply to them or are just dimwits.


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

No and I won't be changing anything different-just going to work and essential shopping in person only.
I don't feel that it is any safer today than it was last week so is just a case of waiting for the next lockdown.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> @MollySmith, totally agree .... people should only do what they feel comfortable with.
> 
> No point pushing the envelope and making yourself anxious in the process.
> 
> Hopefully, we're on the home straight and the future is bright


thank you. My new phase is JOMO - joy of missing out and it's helping me. Luckily my husband feels the same and whilst he'd love a beer, he is fine waiting until my second vaccine even though he has friend nagging him to do Friday night drinks. We all have tolerances and yes, slightly dubious and customary cynical about the home straight (been round these parts too long!) but I hope I'm very wrong and you're absolutely right. Let's hope so and people remain sensible - I can't say the queue outside barbers demonstrated this but...!

So much admiration for those who had to leave home to work. I've been very fortunate to work from home (though at times it's felt so intrusive as clients forget boundaries and need reminding, at least they are distancing in an Internet way!). I hope all that went to work, and have been working in spaces with people are all treated with kindness and respect. Stay safe.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

just went to the local chemist for my prescription though OH went in on his own. Walked the dogs as usual. Om waiting a week before I go into stores.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I hope it’s not an indication of how this is going to go, but on this morning’s news was a picture of people queuing outside Primark at 7.30 am to get their emergency disposable T-shirts.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Im just going to work and shopping the same as always (TBH the same as I did pre-pandemic!).
Although A&E is packed tonight so I feel like maybe some people might have gotten carried away with the idea of going out for a drink...or 20!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Excitement! I'm going to the library today!
I haven't missed pubs or shops but I have missed my library visits.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Im just going to work and shopping the same as always (TBH the same as I did pre-pandemic!).
> Although A&E is packed tonight so I feel like maybe some people might have gotten carried away with the idea of going out for a drink...or 20!


That must be so frustrating and disheartening for everyone who works in health care


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I've always had to go out to do grocery shopping because we have no online delivery service where I live, but I've restricted it to once every two weeks and only (where possible) on a Saturday lunchtime when there aren't many people in Spar or Penny Market in my local town. 

I've had both my jabs and tomorrow we're going to the big city for 1-1 training. We're meeting in the car park of one of the supermarkets just outside the city centre, which is in an area with some really nice walks and as we'll be outside all the time and wearing masks I'm sure I can keep the dreaded lurgy at bay. 

Maybe if I feel brave I might call in at the hypermarket on the way back. The craving for bok choy which I can only buy there might prove too much to resist.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Today I went to the back garden.


Edited to add.... excitingly got wheelie bin in. The black bin. Next week I shall get two to bring in.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> Today I went to the back garden.
> 
> Edited to add.... excitingly got wheelie bin in. The black bin. Next week I shall get two to bring in.


That was us today, only it was our turn for two bins this week.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

MollySmith said:


> Today I went to the back garden.
> 
> Edited to add.... excitingly got wheelie bin in. The black bin. Next week I shall get two to bring in.


I hope you were suitably dressed .....


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Magyarmum said:


> I hope you were suitably dressed .....


That woke me....:HilariousBrilliant


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> That was us today, only it was our turn for two bins this week.


We shall have to compare notes next week!



Magyarmum said:


> I hope you were suitably dressed .....


oh my! I did do Party Dress Day last Saturday to raise funds for the Good Grief Trust and pottered around my garden in a silk dress with red wellies like Margo from The Good Life  I also wear my glitter Dr Martens for short dog walks.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Today I went to the back garden and.........

admired new fence and moved the old fence panels.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Didn’t go out today but did have a long chat with the man who came to service the boiler who is also a friend


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> Today I went to the back garden and.........
> 
> admired new fence and moved the old fence panels.


Calm down love .... don't go crazy!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Calm down love .... don't go crazy!


 I had to have a sit down after.

Honestly I love @margy post. I just want to see my neighbours faces, I don't have a long dress... oh yes I do, my wedding dress! That's probably a bit too far, even for me.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm going out this morning just to renew my prescription at the doctors and if Sainsbury's looks quiet I may go in and get a few things.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha, as I was reading this, I heard the following lyrics...
"_You mustn't go outside yet
It's not your time to play_"

Taking it as a sign to be good and wait for my vaccination...so May/early June maybe. 
In the meantime, I'll continue skulking around at 7am. Although to be fair, I've always preferred going out early, and don't plan on changing that ever .


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Drove through Lakeside yesterday with OH who needed to pick up something from the office located near IKEA.

It was calling me in 

But I’m going to wait until after my second jab at the end of May before venturing in there (especially as it’s not usually a quick flit in and out).

This morning I’m driving a friend to visit her disabled daughter in her care home, then I need bird food from Wilko and we’ll have an al fresco lunch on the way back at a little tea room that’s just about stayed afloat doing takeaways through the lockdowns.

The one I had lunch at with another friend on Tuesday had prepared themselves for a mad rush but they were really disappointed not to have many customers ... having been baking lots of cakes and erecting shelter over the tables in readiness. Hopefully, business has picked up by now.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I went to Chiltern open air museum on Tuesday and met up with my nephew , his son and my sister for his 40th birthday . We had an enjoyable time and had cake and ice cream . They have rescued old buildings and rebuilt them , fascinating,


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> I went to Chiltern open air museum on Tuesday and met up with my nephew , his son and my sister for his 40th birthday . We had an enjoyable time and had cake and ice cream . They have rescued old buildings and rebuilt them , fascinating,


Picture 3 a prefab, OH use to live in one, there were lovely inside cosy and warm and lots of space, a shame they pulled them down, there was more room in it then the bungalow we live in now,


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I did go out, it was lovely in the sunshine, I did go into Sainsbury's had to wait a few minutes to go in, didn't have long to queue for a till, but for the Social Distancing no one seemed to have a clue what it meant.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

My husband lived in a prefab as a child. The estate where he lived is still there, I think the prefabs now have preservation orders on them


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> My husband lived in a prefab as a child. The estate where he lived is still there, *I think the prefabs now have preservation orders on them*


So they should have.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Happy Paws2 said:


> So they should have.


My aunt and uncle lived in one for many years. Weren't most of them pulled down because the were built of asbestos and considered a health hazard?


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

The prefabs here have been bricked around to make them warmer and now they look like ordinary bungalows.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Food shopped in Waitrose this morning, having let go of the Asda delivery we’ve been lucky to have since last March.

I’m happy enough now going into shops with my mask on, etc. 

OH’s working from home so we’re taking a walk cross country to a nearby cafe for some lunch today as the weather’s fine... not too chilly and the sun’s shining


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> My aunt and uncle lived in one for many years. Weren't most of them pulled down because the were built of asbestos and considered a health hazard?


The ones near us were pulled down and flats built on the land. We have asbestos roofing on our sheds on our council estate built in the 50s , the council said they safe is left but if they break or blow off in a gale , they have to be removed by specialists.

The prefabs were lovely and cosy, for people who had lived in places with no bathroom or inside toilet they must have seemed like heaven.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Went to the garden centre today figuring now the shops were open it would be quieter there. Nope.
Was nice to wander around what was a good selection of plants, bought about £50 worth and joined the queue to pay.
Just good to be out and about and feel reasonably normal even though wearing a mask


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Went for a haircut today. After watching Jeremy Vine I think it was yesterday. They were on about tipping hairdressers a bit extra etc. I decided to tip my hairdresser a bit more to help her . I could afford it and her prices are reasonable. Obviously wouldn't if I was paying a fortune for a cut.Though she has raised her prices anyway, which I can understand. She's had to adapt her shop to be safe. She's lucky she hasn't gone under with her business being closed so long.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Met friends at the pub today and sat out in glorious sunshine and demolished fish and chips and half a cider. Felt like the gold old days


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Went to solicitor to sort will etc.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

The last time I went out was Wednesday and I won't be going out until next Wednesday when I take the boys for training and I go to have a passport photo taken.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Just to the local Co Op because Asda didnt deliver all the goods they were supposed to. We bought a couple of strawberry plants there . We watered the baby cob nut trees we planted last year at our local park. Its really dry here , ground cracking and the larger saplings the council planted a couple of years are dying or dead as last spring was very dry too.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Walked down the road to meet a friend to exchange a card in the retail park car park as one does...! Busy as any ordinary Saturday and scarily so. The most people I’ve seen in one space since... maybe the pub quiz last January? Seriously can’t recall when. Even the BLM protest had less people and was far more contained and sensible.

I took Molly with me thinking it would be alright and wished I hadn’t. People mostly had masks on but there was so many and barely any car park spaces. Unpleasant. Stressful.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Just to the local Co Op because Asda didnt deliver all the goods they were supposed to. We bought a couple of strawberry plants there . We watered the baby cob nut trees we planted last year at our local park. Its really dry here , ground cracking and the larger saplings the council planted a couple of years are dying or dead as last spring was very dry too.


You've reminded me to water the newly planted trees in our street.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just waiting in the car for OH to get his 2nd jab and have booked a table for lunch at one of our local tea rooms .... it’s pretty chilly today but we’ll wrap up well and take fleeces for our knees 

Can’t be “fair weather customers”


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Just waiting in the car for OH to get his 2nd jab and have booked a table for lunch at one of our local tea rooms .... it's pretty chilly today but we'll wrap up well and take fleeces for our knees
> 
> Can't be "fair weather customers"


I hope it goes well with the vaccine and enjoy the lunch. It is chilly, we might actually get rain looking at the skies here.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’ve stuck a heat pad on my belly .... should be nice and warm by lunchtime. 

Tables are mostly under cover so we should stay dry at least


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

OMG I went out. I went to walk by the Great Ouse but ended up in a little place called Upware on the River Camb instead. Went home via Wicken Fen but the car park was a bit busy (Monday afternoon!) so we didn’t linger. Nice to just leave the city. Saw nobody. The Fens are a bit Marmite. I really like the big skies these days and the solitude but pre-pandemic I wasn’t keen. Now it’s a huge advantage to see someone coming along the road!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Busy day.
McMillan physio this morning, then my husband wanted to get a big bag of coffee beans from his favourite coffee shop which is on a small industrial estate so at least we kept away from town. Then to the docs surgery to pick up his prescription. In the afternoon went for a walk in the village.

The physio is of the opinion that I’m unlikely to get free range of movement at the knee. She thinks with the exercises she has given me I will be able to improve it a little more but I won’t get as far as a 90 degree bend at the knee, can only get to 50 degrees currently. I can manage to do most of what I want, just can’t quite do the shoe lace up on the left leg. Still at least I’m walking and able to get about, could have been a lot worse.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Sorry to hear you haven't gotten full movement in your knee, I'm still seeing the physio for my shoulder. The excersises have improved it but can't put my arm up fully. I took umbrage at the letter she sent me and my GP, apparently I'm getting a Dowagers hump! Owing to my poor posture. I know I have been a bit stooped but seeing it written down I'm making an effort to straighten up. Don't want to be old before my time.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> You've reminded me to water the newly planted trees in our street.


Rain ! Yesss! Not to heavy but a decent amount. I hope its come soon enough for the tadpoles .

I bet it will rain the whole of May when people are on holiday.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

We have rain now too. Could do with a few hours over night.

I did water vulnerable plants pots last night so hopefully, they will soak up whatever comes down.


----------



## Kate876 (Mar 20, 2021)

I have two children and had to go out. We went for a walk with them and had a great time.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like a nice today so we are going out later, just down to Sainsbury's we'll go round together then OH will go to the till and I'll wait outside.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Iv'e got a dentist appointment later today, I chipped a tooth at the front. The thought of the needle being put in is filling me with dread.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

margy said:


> Iv'e got a dentist appointment later today, I chipped a tooth at the front. The thought of the needle being put in is filling me with dread.


Think beautiful thoughts 

I'm going on a walk with a friend to a local tea room.

It's a lovely sunny morning but a strong, cold wind in the open.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

margy said:


> Iv'e got a dentist appointment later today, I chipped a tooth at the front. The thought of the needle being put in is filling me with dread.


Ask them for something to numb the gum before they do it . I am bad with needles myself but I didn't feel a thing, and I had my eyes shut so I couldnt see it


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Spent plenty of OH money but glad to be back home now.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

HarlequinCat said:


> Ask them for something to numb the gum before they do it . I am bad with needles myself but I didn't feel a thing, and I had my eyes shut so I couldnt see it


I'm happy to report a needle wasn't required he said there was no decay so just filled it up. Phew.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Husband unwell with arthritis so I’ve been walking the woof. Trying to enjoy it but balancing a lot of clients with freelance contract and be honest, few tears lately as I’m giving half measures to everyone.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Picked up my friend ashes today and placed him in his garden with his past dogs


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Went and had an MRI scan, deep joy. It was the mobile scanner run by two really friendly chatty men


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@MollySmith and @rona <hugs>

Thursday I went to my local town and bought some daisy plants for my garden and then TKmaxx and the Pound shop .. It was too crowded and didn't really enjoy.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

We drove into the city and met Gabor who walked the boys whilst I went to have my passport photo taken. All done within 10 minutes, and we then took the boys for a long walk up the main street doing a bit of window shopping on the way. When we got almost to the top we had a coffee outside a really nice Italian restaurant. 

Gwylim got a bit spooked by a huge municipal "hoover" thing that was sweeping the pavement and needed a few mummy cuddles. We walked back on the other side of the street so as to avoid close contact with the "thing" but this time he was OK having found some interesting sniffs. Took us nearly two hours and the boys were tired and slept all the way home. 

We won't be going out again until next Wednesday,


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Molly got spooked by a water pressure thing today. Still walking her and trying to balance business and the food shop, I moved three wheelbarrows of mulch from a 1 tonne bag but I’m scared I’ll do my back in too. The barrows barely made a dent.

Anyway a gentle - non-political - reminder if you’re in the UK - to go out and vote. Mask up, take your pen and leave your dog safely with a trusted human. Anytime between 7am and 10pm unless you did the postal vote of course.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

They’ve changed our polling station from the church hall in the village (walkable) to somewhere not walkable...so I swapped for a postal vote instead as we didn’t want to have to drive up there. 

I’m thinking about going to the garden centre later...I have garden centre vouchers from my birthday and I’d like to spend them  They also have a good card selection, so I can hopefully get a nice 70th card for my auntie...two birds and all that.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Apart from going out to vote, I shall make myself stay at home today and get on with some jobs.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

We went to training yesterday, bought petrol and did a little essential shopping on the way back. 

That's us done until next Wednesday when we go to training again.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Off for my second jab later today so I am going to venture into M&S as it's only over the road from the vaccination venue.


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

I am shall be visiting the National Trust property I volunteered at in pre-covid days for a training session. This is a whole seven miles from home and - except for dog walking - is the furthest I've been from home since last August.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Despite the rain (which means I can’t work on clearing out the shed - boohoo ) I shall go out to a local garden centre and mooch around the plants.

I shall also try out their recently refurbished cafe .... with undercover outside seating.

Hopefully, the rain and cold will means it’s not going to get too busy!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> I shall go out to a local garden centre and mooch around the plants.


How much did you spend *this* time? 

I popped to the chemist to pick up all my new drugs and bumped into a friend. Introduced Archie to her


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm looking forward to Friday 21st as it will be the 1st time our whole dog walking group will be able to walk together for over a year.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I went to Wilkinson's for the first time in a year . Yay. It wasn't crowded and spent loads of money. Still havent been able to find any tomato plants yet, same as last year.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rona said:


> How much did you spend *this* time?
> 
> I popped to the chemist to pick up all my new drugs and bumped into a friend. Introduced Archie to her


Actually, nothing on plants today 

Had not been to this particular garden centre for yonks as it was always a bit naff and expensive. The cafe was "tired" too.

Having seen it had all been refurbished I thought I'd check it out.

Lots more nicer stock but very expensive imo and the cafe only had 3 tables under cover which were all taken.

As it was raining, I just went somewhere else, got a takeaway and sat in my car 

I did buy some long canes for my runner beans though


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Went to the big pool today. Had a few swims in private little pools over the last few weeks, but this is 25m in a private sports center with other members. 

Managed 36 lengths


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Off for my second jab later today so I am going to venture into M&S as it's only over the road from the vaccination venue.


Two new pairs of jeans  I wanted to get new bras too but nothing I liked in my size .
Going to have lunch outside at our local hotel restaurant tomorrow - just keeping everything crossed that it doesn't rain


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

An actual nice and sunny day here today, its beautiful.... but I have to stay in because I'm expecting a parcel :Arghh


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Going to see if the Dingy and Grizzled Skippers are out at my local butterfly fields


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

rona said:


> Going to see if the Dingy and Grizzled Skippers are out at my local butterfly fields


Well the Dingy's were there ......3 of them
IMG_9354 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

A lone Small Heath
IMG_9375 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

A ragged Painted Lady
IMG_9351 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

A Brimstone, some Orange tips and a few other critters 
IMG_9347 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_9386 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We actually met for Book Club today rather then sending reviews by email. We met at someone’s house, we were going to go into the garden but ended up in her roomy dining room which was a bit naughty really. There was only four of us, all vaccinated and not been anywhere for ages. It was so nice to sit and chat and put the world to rights.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

We are basically back to normal. No masks outdoors.
I am out and about plus swimming season is on!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Siskin said:


> We actually met for Book Club today rather then sending reviews by email. We met at someone's house, we were going to go into the garden but ended up in her roomy dining room which was a bit naughty really. There was only four of us, all vaccinated and not been anywhere for ages. It was so nice to sit and chat and put the world to rights.


See, I'd think, if they are willing to push that far, I can't trust them to keep me safe.
Have a friend like that, who I'm going out with tomorrow. She wanted to travel in the same car........no no no no no......................


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Went to the hospital to see the oncologist about the results of the chest X-ray and the MRI on my leg. Both fine.

Plan is to go over to Suffolk soon and stay a while, can’t wait


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Drove into the city for training. 29C here today, and really too hot to do much walking so we went in search of some shade. Ended up unwittingly playing tourists and seeing some historic buildings and monuments I'd never seen before. 

I had planned to do some shopping on the way back home but didn't because it was far too hot to leave the Schnauzer boys in the car for more than a couple of minutes. Might pop out tomorrow afternoon and leave them at home.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I have to take OH to hospital tomorrow in Newcastle. He's having a cancerous growth removed. It isn't spreading but is just below his eye so needs to be cut out. I'm allowed to go on with him but can't stay so shall go and look around the shops. At least now I can go indoors for a coffee as not a good forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

margy said:


> I have to take OH to hospital tomorrow in Newcastle. He's having a cancerous growth removed. It isn't spreading but is just below his eye so needs to be cut out. I'm allowed to go on with him but can't stay so shall go and look around the shops. At least now I can go indoors for a coffee as not a good forecast for tomorrow.


Hope all goes well


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Tomorrow I'm off to the Immigration to apply for my new Permanent Resident Permit, something all ex pat Brits have to do now we're not part of the EU. I only hope it's not pouring with rain like it is doing at the moment. 

I've just looked out of my living room window and the path outside my house is flooded as are the two rain water culverts, one of which is 2 metres deep and a metre wide!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Off to meet up with OH's mother. Haven't seen her for years because of circumstances. Going to show her around my late friends house, which we hope to move into later this year and give her a bit of light lunch. 
All lateral flow tests are clear 

Meeting a friend tomorrow, inside a cafe . Been wanting to try this cafe for some time and they have assured me that the tables are well spaced. I'm finding the thought of this quite stressful.................


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

rona said:


> Off to meet up with OH's mother. Haven't seen her for years because of circumstances. Going to show her around my late friends house, which we hope to move into later this year and give her a bit of light lunch.
> All lateral flow tests are clear
> 
> Meeting a friend tomorrow, inside a cafe . Been wanting to try this cafe for some time and they have assured me that the tables are well spaced. I'm finding the thought of this quite stressful.................


In Hungary we'll only be allowed to eat inside a cafe or restaurant if you have a plastic vaccination certificate. Mine hasn't arrived yet and even though I've had both jabs I've only got a paper certificate to prove the fact, it's not acceptable.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes , pets at home. It was quiet , there were more assistants than customers. it was good to wander around and look at the stuff.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> Yes , pets at home. It was quiet , there were more assistants than customers. it was good to wander around and look at the stuff.


That's going to be my risk next week 

OH's mother hugged me..................EWwwwww I don't do hugs at the best of times. OH saw and thought he's take his chance to get a hug!!! I couldn't stand two


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rona said:


> That's going to be my risk next week
> 
> OH's mother hugged me..................EWwwwww I don't do hugs at the best of times. OH saw and thought he's take his chance to get a hug!!! I couldn't stand two


:Hilarious Whats wrong with a firm handshake?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I got on a bus for the first time in years. It was less than half full and everyone, including school children, were very respectful of covid rules. I can almost say I enjoyed it.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just got back from coffee and cake with a friend. Sat outside in the sun.

Very pleasant. Will certainly go there again as it's only 5 mins up the road and cake delicious


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I had an appointment today with The Dept of Immigration to sort out my new Residence Permit. In Hungary they only allow one person to every 10 sq metres in shops and indoor public places so we had to wait outside for about 10 minutes until a couple came out. As we entered we had our temperature taken and then had to fill out a form giving details of our Covid vaccination, or lack or them together with our addresses and phone number. 

I was so pleased I'd asked Gabor, the boys trainer to come with me because according to the extremely nice lady we saw I'd filled out the wrong form (thanks for the misinformation FB) and only needed to fill out a form asking for a replacement permit which unlike my one has your photo and fingerprint on it. Anyway she very kindly printed off the form I need, in English and said to come back as soon as I've filled it in. 

Mission partially accomplished we repaired to the nearest cukrászda (cake shop) for coffee and a gooey cake. The choice of gooey cakes and ice cream in Hungary is to die for! Next week we decided that the boys would really love a walk around the the farmers market which is open every day in the town centre.

All part of their education ..... says she!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

On the subject of going out, is it just me or are there much more people going out without wearing a mask now? A few weeks ago everyone wore a mask, unless exempt. 
When I'm out I wear a mask but unless anyone is around I wear it under chin. As soon as I see someone I pull it up until well after they've passed. That way I can breathe in fresh air instead of what I breathe out.
Yesterday I was out for around 2 hours and in all that time, apart from when I was indoors, I never saw one person with a mask on.
Am I missing something?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Cully said:


> On the subject of going out, is it just me or are there much more people going out without wearing a mask now? A few weeks ago everyone wore a mask, unless exempt.
> When I'm out I wear a mask but unless anyone is around I wear it under chin. As soon as I see someone I pull it up until well after they've passed. That way I can breathe in fresh air instead of what I breathe out.
> Yesterday I was out for around 2 hours and in all that time, apart from when I was indoors, I never saw one person with a mask on.
> Am I missing something?


I admit I have not worn one walking Molly but we cross the street and it's relatively quiet here. But yesterday afternoon was awful - lots of kids and parents at schools out time with no distance, I have mild dyspraxia so my balance isn't brilliant and we came home quickly. Today I did take my mask. Didn't see a soul cos it's raining. I agree, not sure myself. I do always wear inside.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Unless it's a really busy pavement or shopping area I don't wear a mask. Outside I just avoid people. But if I have to go in a shop I put it on before I am near a door.
I think you have to take the rates of infection into account. Here they are one of the lowest in the country so you would be very, very unlucky to catch it outside . Places like Bolton, I would avoid shops altogether etc


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

It does make me wonder whether people understand that the vaccine doesn't mean you're totally immune. Just less likely to have a serious case and need hospitalisation.
Sadly it seems to be younger people (under 45) who don't wear masks.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Cully said:


> is it just me or are there much more people going out without wearing a mask now?





Cully said:


> It does make me wonder whether people understand that the vaccine doesn't mean you're totally immune. Just less likely to have a serious case and need hospitalisation.
> Sadly it seems to be younger people (under 45) who don't wear masks.


I've never worn a mask outside unless there were quite a few people around. There are few cases here at the moment, so pretty safe. I do keep an eye on local cases every day and would take appropriate action should it be needed


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Today was one of my rare trips out of the house, had to cycle to my niece to drop off her spare key as she locked herself outside by accident lol. I also doubled it up as a trip to the pet shop to fetch dinner for the reptiles.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I tend to do that too. I don't go out often but when I do I make the most of it and visit all the local shops etc on 'my wish list'.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I have walked our dogs every day since this began and I have never worn a mask.

If I go into shops or other public places, of course I do, but I don't approach anyone whilst dog walking and I don't need them to approach me.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

From Monday onwards wearing a mask outside was no longer mandatory here in Hungary. On Wednesday I had an appointment with Immigration and walking through the city not wearing a mask was quite a strange experience. You still have to wear one going inside a building.

Anyone who has had both vaccination is now being issued with a plastic card saying so which allows them for example to eat inside a cafe or restaurant. At least that's the theory, but in practice many people haven't yet received one owing to a glitch in the computer programming. I haven't received mine yet unlike Gabor who was with me. We've both been vaccinated but he's got his card whist I've only got a piece of paper and when we went for a coffee, he was told he could drink it inside but I'd have to go outside to have mine.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’m glad the weather’s warming up because I’m in no hurry to sit inside anywhere.

Yesterday popped into a cafe to grab coffee and 4 men stood at the counter not wearing masks.

Thought the rule was still masks on unless seated?

I had mine on and stood well back and was glad to get back outside.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Mask mandates have been lifted most everywhere here in the US. 
We're 2 weeks in, and so far, so good. 

Some people are still choosing to wear a mask, and I carry one with me, if someone is wearing a mask, I put mine on, otherwise I don't wear one. I'm fully vaccinated and the party line here is that we need to show that vaccines work by getting rid of the masks.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Went into the little Waitrose today. Man at entrance nice for crowd control and to dole out spray and paper to clean trolley handles, anti bac spray and check for mask wearing. Quiet inside and plenty of room to manoeuvre and keep clear of others. First time I’ve been in a supermarket since September


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Siskin said:


> Went into the little Waitrose today. Man at entrance nice for crowd control and to dole out spray and paper to clean trolley handles, anti bac spray and check for mask wearing. Quiet inside and plenty of room to manoeuvre and keep clear of others. First time I've been in a supermarket since September


In Hungary there's only one person allowed in shops and supermarkets for every 10 sq metres of space, which keeps the numbers down.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Magyarmum said:


> In Hungary there's only one person allowed in shops and supermarkets for every 10 sq metres of space, which keeps the numbers down.


I asked if we were allowed to go in together and was surprised to find we could, I thought they were restricting more then one person per family. I don't know how they are calculating numbers allowed to go in


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Yesterday , met up with family at Chiltern Open Air Museum near Chalfont St Peter. It well worth a visit. 
They relocated old buildings that were at risk. The Romans and Celts were there. 



















.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Battle of Britain Bunker today near Uxbridge and Dowding Park . didnt go inside. Got teary seeing the memorials . Spitfire and Hurricane planes , so tiny. Awesome.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Hillingdon house at Dowding Park. A hunting lodge built in 1717 by the .
Duke of Schomberg,


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

kimthecat said:


> Battle of Britain Bunker today near Uxbridge and Dowding Park . didnt go inside. Got teary seeing the memorials . Spitfire and Hurricane planes , so tiny. Awesome.
> View attachment 469532
> View attachment 469533
> View attachment 469534


And I think the average life expectancy of the pilots was about 3 weeks. Tragic!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> And I think the average life expectancy of the pilots was about 3 weeks. Tragic!


Hearbreaking. There are RAF graves in the nearby cemetery and the ages are from 19 years old .


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Yesterday , met up with family at Chiltern Open Air Museum near Chalfont St Peter. It well worth a visit.
> They relocated old buildings that were at risk. The Romans and Celts were there.
> 
> View attachment 469526
> ...


Oh that looks fun! Love re enactments and all that


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

HarlequinCat said:


> Oh that looks fun! Love re enactments and all that


Me too. The Celt with the hammer was scary though in real life he was very nice and chatted about the history of the swords and things . The red beard and long hair are real. 
I got really down coming back from holiday to where I live. It cheered me up going.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

kimthecat said:


> Hearbreaking. There are RAF graves in the nearby cemetery and the ages are from 19 years old .


When my sons were young we visited the military cemetery at Arnhem I remember my elder one who'd be about 11 years old at the time showing me the grave of a 16 year old Polish soldier.and remarking " Mummy he wasn't much older than me".


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I went out yesterday to see my parents. I haven’t seen them for six months... actually longer, 8 I think. A bit of a shock to see my dad who seems a bit older but it was lovely. A relief - we sat in their garden and looked at old family photos and a bit of family history as mum found a few skeletons in the family history!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Well that's my holiday fixed!

Just been announced that Hungarians and residents like me, can holiday in Mongolia without any restrictions.

Anyone got a yurt they can lend me?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I did and I'm buzzing...........I'm a little worried the pills are making me manic!

Went to the north downs early for a 4 hour butterfly foray,then back for light lunch and out again for a swim


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well I'm grabbing the bull by the horns and getting my tri-walker out and going for a walk later not very far at first but I really need to do some walking. It's the first time since lockdown last March that I'll have been out for a walk so a little nervous but OH is coming with me to give me confidence. 

Well I can't use my scooter all the time can't I.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well I did my small walk down the road and back, it's worn me out but at least I did it, I'll have to have a walk everyday now to build up my strength.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I went to Waylans smithy long barrow yesterday evening, it was fascinating and a beautiful sunset.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Went round to tidy MIL’s garden which was a total mess.

It rained for the whole 3 hours and I was soaked through to my knickers! 

Still, worth it to get a car load of junk, old pots and dead plants to the tip.

More to do though.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Beth78 said:


> I went to Waylans smithy long barrow yesterday evening, it was fascinating and a beautiful sunset.
> View attachment 469820
> View attachment 469821


Where did you park? I've been looking for a place that gives a reasonable (a couple of miles?) there and the same back.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Linda Weasel said:


> Where did you park? I've been looking for a place that gives a reasonable (a couple of miles?) there and the same back.


There's a national trust car park about 5 km walk from the barrow, its a lovely walk as well, it's very close to the white horse.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Well I did my small walk down the road and back, it's worn me out but at least I did it, I'll have to have a walk everyday now to build up my strength.


Well done. Have you recovered? 
Today might be a good day to try again, as it's not going to be too hot


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Rona, I'm not to bad went out again yesterday as well, if it stops raining I might go out again today otherwise I'll try and go out tomorrow. Now I've started I must try and to go out as often as I can, if it's just round the grass verge in front of the bungalow. then later in the year we may be able to have a taxi into town and I can have a look around some of the shops, that's if it's really safe to go out again.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Thanks Rona, I'm not to bad went out again yesterday as well, if it stops raining I might go out again today otherwise I'll try and go out tomorrow. Now I've started I must try and to go out as often as I can, if it's just round the grass verge in front of the bungalow. then later in the year we may be able to have a taxi into town and I can have a look around some of the shops, that's if it's really safe to go out again.


Oh, not raining here, bright sunshine but a lot cooler than of late.

Dog and I went for a 3.5 mile walk this morning. Much farther than he's been doing because of his feet/legs. Been in the garden for a bit pulling weeds (that's my garden where I live, not the new huge one!)
I'm off swimming with a friend at 1pm............then rest


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It's really wet here although the rain is easing a little so hopefully I'll get out, I want to post a birthday card. 

Enjoy your swim.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well I've just got back from another walk, went I little further today, so pleased with myself, but I must remember how ever far I walk I've to to walk back


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Well I've just got back from another walk, went I little further today, so pleased with myself, but I must remember how ever far I walk I've to to walk back


Must feel so good 

I had to go to town to sort out money, so having broken a couple of pairs of sunglasses this year I popped into Boots early and bought some replacements...............Aren't I getting brave? 

Oh, and then I went to the butterfly field for an hour with the camera and then on to swimming


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Must feel so good
> 
> I had to go to town to sort out money, so having broken a couple of pairs of sunglasses this year I popped into Boots early and bought some replacements...............*Aren't I getting brave?*
> 
> Oh, and then I went to the butterfly field for an hour with the camera and then on to swimming


Yes, you are doing well.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Had to go to the wedding in Spain...

Masks in a church but social distancing went out of the window pretty quickly.

At the reception at first drink all pretences were dropped altogether...
After all we were in the campo far away from watchful Guardia Civiles..

How with 200 guests dancing around?
Yep, lots of hugging and kissing...

Kid came home and promptly got sick.

Was not vaccinated obviously.

Tested negative! Imagine the contact tracing!!!

So just too many cold drinks...

It was a good party must admit!!!



You can’t beat them... join them...
In the coach when approaching the town masks were put
back on...


----------

